# Audi S4 ad's (not really a joke but 'amusing' !)



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

S4 Advert Link

not sure what it says at the end..!

Amusing S4 Link to download
"right click & save as target!"


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I love the second one...as demonstrated my me posting it in the 'other marques forum' the other day. :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> [not sure what it says at the end..!


It says:

'If you only you could experience the S everyday'


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

Audi made the same for old S6 :wink:


----------

